# emersed plants



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

im growing a lot of stem plants in glass terariums at my balcony - wanted to keep eusteralis stellata and ludvigia arcuata in a terarium in direct sunlight - what should i know ? what is the recommended temp? and what special comditions do i need more the rotalla rotendifolia for example?


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

I don't think there's any special requirements that are different than for any other aquatic being grown emersed. You may need to shade them a little as full sun may be too much. As for temp, don't go over 90F (don't know off hand what that is in C). Keep the humidity high.

Good luck.


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi,

You will love Eustralis Stellata in emersed form with its nice purplish flowers. Ludwigia Arcuata looks totally different when emersed. Have fun with both species.

As for requirements, shading but allow access to partial sun. Soil must be damp and those 2 are quite hardy when emersed.

Have fun.

Cheers
Vincent


----------

